# Interesting Wal-Mart betta finds?



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I know we don't want to encourage Wal-Mart because they're not known for the best fish care in the world. I know however Wal-Mart doesn't know much about betta's so what was the best Wal-Mart betta find you ever got? Was it an HM? CT? VT? VTDT? Share your story here please! (Because if I can get mom to clean the tanks one of these days soon we might be looking at a few betta's on 'impulse'. Bwahahaha.)


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have 3CTs and 3VTs from Walmart (Snowflake, Sunset, Bullet, Pat, Hornet and Tamale). I think they were all awesome finds. They are all beautiful and unique in their own way!  The 3 VTs are huge though for a betta. They have big bodies. Not like my King Betta but just big for a normal betta. I think that is why I was drawn to them because they were so huge in this tiny Walmart betta cup. They have really long big fins too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i found a male i almost bought last trip to walmart. he was pale pink, with pale pink-red fins, and a blue spot on his top one. looked like a male Caroline, he did. i would have gotten either him, or a steel blue CT who was pretty bloated with a bit of fin rot. he was TINY! like, itty bitty!


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've gotten 2 bettas from WalMart so far. Red was my first betta in a while and my 2nd ever betta from walmart, he is a red with silver metalic CT. He was tiny when I got him, he has grown a bit since then, he's fairly young.

My 2nd male from WalMart is a beautiful pale white/pink with some green mixed into his tail, he also has a lot of shimmer on him. He is super pretty, I am SO lucky to have him.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! They all sound incredible. Maybe I should keep an eye out on the WalMart shelves when we go next time. (I'm going to be calling Petco and Petsmart both to see when they get their betta's.)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, I got (surprise!) a really vibrantly orange orange Dal from walmart. Hes not a special tail, just a VT, but still!
Heh


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Petco always has amazing bettas in my opinion and they are the only ones with HMs, DTs, HMDTs, plakats, and king males.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I once found a solid, forest green VT at Wal Mart, about six years ago now. I *really* wish I could find another like him ... he was sooo pretty.


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! The green is beautiful!!


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

i got a pale pink betta fish but he was still only a VT but hes really sweet we named him takushi its japanese for warrior cause when we got him we thought he was a female. But actually he just had fin rot that bad. Me and my little brother nursed him back to health where he now lives in a 15 gallon divided tank next to my crowntail female flara and my blue and white butterfly halfmoon titan.


----------



## Fins (Mar 24, 2011)

Wal-Mart had a solid forest green betta last time I looked at their stock, but I couldn't buy it because I didn't have the money with me. When I went back with a hand full of money he was no longer there. That's when I walked across the street to Petco and fell in love with a female VT. I now call my new betta Fins because she's always wiggling her fins around even when she isn't moving. No, there's nothing wrong with her she just likes to act silly now that she's in a new tank instead of a tiny little cup.


----------

